
Cryptocurrency - janidiaz
Hi,cryptocurrency is going to dissapear or must be the money of future?
======
cryptoeu
depends.

Crypto is the biggest video game ever existed.

~~~
janidiaz
Jajaja video Game? Yes maybe You are right, i pass everyday to get crypto...

